# What would be the best light to uy for a 10G



## Drifty (Nov 28, 2006)

lmk thanks


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Current 40watt PC is nice and reasonably priced. Ofcourse, you'd want to use CO2 with that. IF you do not want CO2 (or even if you do) retrofitting an AH Supply 2x13 watt into a stock 10gal hood works excellent. Also, a 1x36 AHS in the same hood works well with CO2.


----------



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

I just purchased a Coralife 20" Aqualight 28 Watt for my 10-gallon tank. Unfortunately it comes with a 50/50 bulb better suited for a reef tank so you also have to purchase a replacement 6700K bulb.

There is also a Quad-96 Watt version of this strip available but I'm pretty sure you will have to go with CO2 with that much light!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

TonyV2 said:


> There is also a Quad-96 Watt version of this strip available but I'm pretty sure you will have to go with CO2 with that much light!


I'm using this for a 15 tall as a sword nursery tank. No CO2, but lots of pearling. Accidently dumped in too many micros and got a huge algae bloom. Does OK if you are careful with the fertilizers though.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> retrofitting an AH Supply 2x13 watt into a stock 10gal hood works excellent.


 I really agree with that also, I have two 10 gallons set up with the AH supply 2x13 watt kit and have been VERY pleased with it. Mine are non CO2 set ups so i went with out the reflectors to cut back on intensity.... though this would be a very good choice for a CO2 set up also... I would probably just add the reflectors if going that route, Should be able to grow most anything with that amount of light and still have it very easy to keep up with and maintain.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

www.catalinaquarium.com

$60 for a 36 watt fixture.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Catalina Aquarium


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Er, right. Thanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like the 36 watt AHsupply.com kit over my 10 gallon. Plant colors are nice, and everything grows evenly at a good pace. You'll need CO2 or Seachem Excel as it is a lot of light. I never tried the 2x13 watt kit, but it sounds like it would be a nice setup for a lower maintance type tank.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Low Maint: 2x13w AH Supply kit
Med/High Maint: 1x36w AH Supply kit

I have the 36w kit on my 10g and really like it. I'll admit that I'm not even close to being on top of my ferts and such. There is algae but I'm sure if you do better than me you'll have a lot less algae problems.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm have two 10gals with AHS lights - one is 1x36 and the other is 2x13. I have great results with both. If you're starting out, go with the 2x13.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone have pictures of their AHS retrofits with a standard 10 gallon hood? I want to see what the remote ballast looks like on the back.

Thanks!


----------

